# Not sure if this is the right home for this, but is there a way to replace the cover on a broken dial indicator without special tools?



## STEMtheMachining (Dec 13, 2022)

I bought a set of dial indicators from Eb**, and the Scherr Tunico came with a broken cover. 

Is there any way to repair it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Dec 13, 2022)

like this:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-crystal-for-old-dial-indicator.85490/

Brian


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 13, 2022)

I have quite a few that need some help . Thanks for the link Brian .  Now alls I need is the time .


----------



## STEMtheMachining (Dec 14, 2022)

brino said:


> like this:
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-crystal-for-old-dial-indicator.85490/
> 
> Brian


The company you referenced doesn't carry ones for Scherr Tumico, so I need, what, just the diameter and thickness measurements, right? 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Dec 14, 2022)

STEMtheMachining said:


> The company you referenced doesn't carry ones for Scherr Tumico, so I need, what, just the diameter and thickness measurements, right?



I only used the diameter, not even the indicator manufacturer name in my search for the new crystal.
I just used my caliper to measure the diameter of the recess it sat in.

There are likely different types of mounting.... I don't know if thickness could be important to some.

As I mentioned my new one came from ebay and was domed when I got it.
The Long Island Indicator site said they were flat, but took the dome shape when inserted into the frame.

Brian


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 14, 2022)

I recently replaced the 'crystal' in a Starrett dial indicator.  I was intimidated by some online discussion that talked about requiring a dedicated crystal press.  I found that a drill press worked just fine.  I drilled a ~1.5 inch hole in a chunk of 2x4 for the bottom and laid a piece of felt over the hole to protect the crystal.  For the 'ram' I placed a 1/2" dowel in the chuck with a wad of felt under its end so that I did not scratch the new crystal.   Placed the crystal over the hole, pressed down gently so that the crystal formed a slight cup shape and the bezel dropped right down onto it.  Easy peasy.


----------

